# One for the boys - Latest picture of Jordan



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

:?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Who is the lucky guy right in the middle of her.........

Oh yes its Amman. 8)


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

Look closely and you find it's something not quite alive!

It's Dead Sea


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

....I'd rather spend time in Petra though rather than Amman! :wink:.


----------



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

> ....I'd rather spend time in Petra


Isn't Petra the dead Blue Peter dog? Now that is weird!


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

I was 'in' Jordan last week.


----------

